# Painted MDF fire surround and hearth



## Steve Jones (31 Jul 2009)

Hi All, 

I don't very often post here I'm normally in the turning section but I thought you might like to see this fire surround & hearth I built around 12 months ago. No WIP'S I'm afraid but basically it's made out of 1 sheet of 18mm MDF, lots of biscuits and glue. To give you a rough idea of size the front of the pillars are 8" across and are 4" deep, these have 3 flutes routed into them with a core box bit. The top rail between the pillars is 10" and if I remember correctly it stands about 45" tall and the overall width is 53". The top is 2 pieces of MDF laminated together, one slightly smaller than the other, because the customer ( my Mother ! ) wanted it to look chunky. These have a fancy routed profile around 3 sides. 







Of course in true family tradition when my sister saw it she wanted one in a slightly different style, so here's a picture of it in it's unfinished state. 






Forgot to add above that the white one was finished with 2 coats of MDF primer, lots of sanding, a coat of undercoat and then 2 coats of eggshell all using a brush as I have no spraying facilities. 

Hope you like them 

Regards 

Steve


----------



## mailee (31 Jul 2009)

Very nice Steve. I do like the first one nice finish too. :wink: Nowt wrong with MDF mate.


----------



## devonwoody (1 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the posting, it looks good.

I have a good quality fireplace but the hearth edge is chipped, looking at your plinth gives me food for thought.
I wonder if I could build over the top of existing hearth without disturbing surrounds.


----------

